# Lymphoma



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello people,
Haven't been on the forum for a cpl of years but was on regularly back when my boy was a pup. Went to the Dovedale 'Poos in the Peaks' group weekend if anyone remembers. Tonight my heart is breaking. Ryley has been diagnosed with lymphoma - tumour of the thymus and lymphoma affecting the spine. It's terminal, rare presentation, aggressive and unpredictable. 
He's gone from, what at least appeared to be, a fit 5 yo dog to this in 5 days. 
I've been told that, with palliative care, he could have good quality of life for another 3-12 months max but that the chemo could deteriorate his spine further leading to collapse. 
My prime concern is obviously that he's not in pain. Does anybody have experience of this or anything similar? I'm in shock at the moment and just don't know what to do


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am so sorry. How absolutely rubbish. Much love to you, your family and Riley.
My Hooch, a large rottie cross was diagnosed with aggressive cancer when he was 9. The vet told me to take him home, let our children know that he was very poorly and just love him for as long as we had. It was about 3 months and for the first half of that he was fine really, then he started to loose weight, we were away for a week, leaving the dogs with a dear friend and when we came home his head just looked bony. He was a really special boy... It was obvious when he had had enough, he never complained, but he was very obviously in pain... pooping was really tricky for him, I had to support him... In the end holding him while the vet put him to sleep was a relief for me and him, he relaxed and sighed and I wept buckets.... but it felt right.
Love every moment you have with Riley and don't be afraid of letting him go.... he will always be in your heart.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely sucks doesn't it. Sorry you lost your dog this way too. Were you given any pain relief or care for him when you took him home?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I am so sorry to hear this about beautiful Ryley, so sad!!! 
I have no experience with this condition but have always said that if Weller became ill like this I would never want him to suffer and personally I would say goodbye sooner rather than later. We are all of course very different and you know your boy better than anyone, you will know when he has had enough I'm sure. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No.... I'm pretty sure not. It is eight years ago now and honestly I don't remember the awfulness of it. I remember big family cuddles with him on the sofa, my daughter falling asleep with him in his bed, driving him to his favorite walking places... My feeling was then and is now that if pain is becoming a major problem then that is enough. Dogs are incredibly stoical and bear pain well... too well.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Dogs are incredibly stoical and bear pain well... too well.


That's my worry Marzi. He's not made so much as a whimper. I wouldn't want it to get to the point where he's in agony.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Karen
Think we were both on the Peaks weekend a couple of years ago, Rivendale? Hope you're all well. 
I wouldn't want him suffering and wouldn't take him to that point. I know there's no cure but it seems that the chemo puts them in remission for a few months where they can still enjoy life. Then the chemo stops working........


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a friend whose dog has cancer and she goes to a homeopathic vet in Yorkshire. It's been great for her dog. Can get you further information if you want it. Having said that, I think I would let my boy go sooner. I've watched a dog ( Emma) deteriorate, she decided when she wanted to go, but since then I've acted as soon as I realised there was no hope. So Molly and Mandy it was, they are not well, kidney failure with Molly, put her to sleep there and then. Held her whilst it was done. She sighed and just fell asleep. Mandy developed some horrible total body infection and vet thought it was arthritis on the Monday, by the Thursday she was in so much pain, took her to the 'out of hours vet who suggested keeping her in for tests, but I couldn't put her through that, so again I held her whilst the vet injected her. Again one relieved sigh and she was gone. In my heart I know all three went at the right time. Part of loving them is letting them go when it's time. For me it's the final act of love you can show them. It brings grief, of course it does, but it also brings peace. To your beloved friend and to yourself. I've learned that death is not the end. There is the rainbow bridge to look forward to. . Having said all that, this is a tough road for you. I wish you strength, and love.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I did not do chemo with Hooch - he was well in himself and he was always himself, until life got too much and we let him go...
You said Ryley is well at the moment - enjoy this wellness


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You say he's gone from a fit 5 year old to this in 5 days ( so what you are saying is you know he has cancer.....the thing is, he doesn't know. He's still the fit 5 year old. What happened to make you take him to the vet? Because if he doesn't know and is still acting the same then just go with the flow and copy Ryley. Enjoy this time with your boy.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Have a friend whose dog has cancer and she goes to a homeopathic vet in Yorkshire. It's been great for her dog. Can get you further information if you want it.


Thank you Marilyn and yes please. 
I know it won't cure him but if it helps keep him comfortable and happy in any way I'll do it. Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

I will. I'm trying to get all the tears out of the way this weekend before he comes home


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Green Fairy said:


> Hi Karen
> Think we were both on the Peaks weekend a couple of years ago, Rivendale? Hope you're all well.
> I wouldn't want him suffering and wouldn't take him to that point. I know there's no cure but it seems that the chemo puts them in remission for a few months where they can still enjoy life. Then the chemo stops working........


Yes I took Weller and the kids to the Peaks that weeken. It was great, beautiful place and we had great weather too if I remember rightly. Only thing was very little sleep was had with the dog grumbling at every little noise he heard while we slept in our cute little garden shed!!
Weller is 7 nearly and in good health but his litter brother died a while ago as he had some kind of major system shut down. Sometimes it's just bad luck, as it is with ourselves. I think you will know when Ryley is beginning to feel his condition, just enjoy him for now but trust your judgement, you will do the best for him. 
I hope you are doing ok, apart from this awful news of course.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> What happened to make you take him to the vet? Because if he doesn't know and is still acting the same then just go with the flow and copy Ryley. Enjoy this time with your boy.


I'd had a weekend away. When I got back Tues morn he ran out of the house to meet me but went and hid in the bushes in the garden. Little reluctant to go for a walk but perked up. I thought he was sulking because I'd been away. Still went in the stream for a paddle and running through the golf course. back home he was subdued and walking a little strange though not lame. 
Wednesday I took him to the vet, was having trouble using the stairs. They thought he'd sprained/bashed a back leg or possibly a hip problem. Sent us home with painkillers for a week.
Next day he seemed worse. Refused to go for a walk and hiding from me 😕 so I took him back and they kept him in. Said he had a bladder infection and would keep him overnight and put him on a drip as he was also dehydrated. 
That afternoon they called to say his back legs had given way when they walked him and I was to take him to a neurology specialist in Winchester.
On examination they said they thought he had a slipped disc and would keep him overnight and do a MRI first thing. After doing that, they called to say it was bad news and he had a 3cm tumour in front of his heart (thymus) and lesions on 4 bones in his spine which were causing the leg problems. Can't tell you how devastating that was to hear. 
Biopsies have revealed it's a rare presentation, aggressive and high grade and though it can't be cured, with chemo he would have good quality of life for 3-12 months. Everyones on board that he doesn't suffer and nothing will be done that would change that. Apparently dogs don't experience chemo as humans do (so I've read). Without chemo he has a maximum of 3 months. 
This has all been such a shock, he's not old, not shown obvious signs of being ill and I know there's more heartache to come. Yesterday the vet said he was walking with a bit of a wobble (on pain meds now), peeing and poohing and seemed bright. He said he would do the chemo if it was his dog. I know we have a tough, painful journey ahead. I just though my boy would be with more for a good few years yet and I don't know how I'm going to cope with this.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Yes I took Weller and the kids to the Peaks that weeken. It was great, beautiful place and we had great weather too if I remember rightly. Only thing was very little sleep was had with the dog grumbling at every little noise he heard while we slept in our cute little garden shed!!
> Weller is 7 nearly and in good health but his litter brother died a while ago as he had some kind of major system shut down. Sometimes it's just bad luck, as it is with ourselves. I think you will know when Ryley is beginning to feel his condition, just enjoy him for now but trust your judgement, you will do the best for him.
> I hope you are doing ok, apart from this awful news of course.


Yes we're fine thanks Karen, apart from this sad news? Glad all's well with you and yours. Was a great weekend wasn't it?! I was at Rivendale in a pod. Remember Colin had that beautiful lodge? We all congregated there one night and Ryley raised his leg on the curtains ! So embarrassing. Was looking at the pictures again yesterday. Shame we didn't do it again.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Ryley, poor you - what a traumatic few days you have had.
Get him home from the vet and have some quality cuddle time. You will both feel better for it. Dog ears are great for drying tears and love always makes you feel better, so it will be mutually beneficial for both of you.
This is unfair and something that you could never have predicted. Please don't torture yourself with guilt or what ifs. You hurt so much because you love him and that was is his gift to you - this love, that will always be a part of you.
For me reading what you have written I suspect that time is shorter than you would like it to be. Get him home, these moments are special.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry and I hope you have some nice spoiling times to come. I have been guided by vets before when it comes to making tough decisions about whether to go ahead with treatment but it is always difficult to weigh up.

Tons of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Green Fairy said:


> Thank you Marilyn and yes please.
> I know it won't cure him but if it helps keep him comfortable and happy in any way I'll do it. Any info gratefully received.


Will ring my friend now and get the information from her. Watch out for my post.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't contact my friend....she's out and about I expect, but I have looked on line and it might be worth ringing one of these for a chat. I think you live in Winchester. 

http://www.britishhomeopathic.org/find-a-homeopath/?postcode=Winchester


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Can't contact my friend....she's out and about I expect, but I have looked on line and it might be worth ringing one of these for a chat. I think you live in Winchester.
> 
> http://www.britishhomeopathic.org/find-a-homeopath/?postcode=Winchester


I'm in Wokingham, Berkshire the bet is an hour away in Winchester but thanks for the info. I'll have a read through. Much appreciated X


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

should've previewed! *vet not bet


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Green Fairy said:


> I'm in Wokingham, Berkshire the bet is an hour away in Winchester but thanks for the info. I'll have a read through. Much appreciated X


Hare these any better? 

http://www.britishhomeopathic.org/find-a-homeopath/?postcode=Wokingham


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Haven't been on the forum for some months now, but this is the first post I have read since I've just logged back on. It's reduced me to tears, so so sorry to hear this about you poor pooch 😪 I know that feeling, it only feels like yesterday when we lost our old lab and can feel your pain. Just give him loads of love and cuddles. We can only hope that they are not suffering! My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear your news about Ryley. There are no words that can make the situation better or give you a definite direction in what you should do next. Go with your heart, you know Ryley better than anyone, is he relaxed at the vets does he mind going, could he take the chemo or would he be scared and depressed. I personally probably always leave it a little to long but I have to be sure I am doing the right thing I couldn't live with myself if I thought I hadn't given things my best shot, but that doesn't always mean invasive treatment. I hope that you have a vet you like and trust and will get plenty of support from. Sending your family and Ryley much love x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My heart breaks just imagining what you are going through. I'm not sure how familiar you are with Rodney Habib. He's quite the pet nutrition guru and he's all about finding foods to help fight cancer as one of his own came down with it. 

Here's a link. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...ook.com/rodneyhabib/videos/10154310070132028/

Some really amazing stuff he posts. Love to you and your family and especially your baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Am so sorry to hear this news. It is what we all dread. Please look after yourselves. Much love from me and my poo Freddie. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a horrible thing to go through, for him and for you. Please be good to yourself as you struggle with the difficult decisions that will have to be made.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am not on the forum as often as I used to be, pop on to catch up on everyone occasionally. I am so very sorry to see this, I know how terribly difficult it is to have a terminally ill pup. It has been years since I had to go through this with my sweet Isabelle and she is still in my heart today. 

Take the time given to you and Ryley, enjoy every moment. I truly believe Ryley will let you know when it is time. As terrible as it is you don't want him to suffer. Love and cuddle him, you will always have him in your heart as well. Take care of yourself, bless you and Ryley. This breaks my heart.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Marilyn. Working from home today so I'll have a good look at that


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

arlo said:


> is he relaxed at the vets does he mind going, could he take the chemo or would he be scared and depressed. I personally probably always leave it a little to long but I have to be sure I am doing the right thing I couldn't live with myself if I thought I hadn't given things my best shot


We're with a vet that specialises in oncology and he's handled things very well so far. Home now after his first chemo. Bright this morning but seems just going downstairs and into the garden has worn him out. I've made everyone promise to tell me if I'm closing my eyes to how he really is when the time comes but, at the moment, it's hard to believe he has all this going on inside him.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much. He's on 50% raw already but I've been told to cook it off as his resistance to salmonella will be reduced as his weakened immune system. He does love his chicken wings too! Shame &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Sadly I had to let Ryley go last Friday. 

He was doing very very well, or so we thought. People just couldn't believe he had cancer. But 3 months into his chemotherapy blood tests showed he'd relapsed. Within 24 hours his lymph nodes swelled (no signs previously) and he was switched to a rescue protocol. 

This has a lower chance of success and, if it works, remission last roughly half the time of the first. Each drug used carries a risk of damaging one organ or another. 

On our visit for chemo last Tues blood tests showed liver problems so he was kept in on a drip. By Wednesday he was improving and I was told I should be able to bring him home Friday. On Thursday the vet said he'd worsened. By Friday morning his kidneys were showing signs of failure so I rushed to Winchester to be with him when he went to sleep the big sleep. It was very peaceful for him. Devastating for me. 

I'm absolutely heartbroken. The last 5 months have been so hard. I so wanted him to see the spring and the sunshine, instead we did one last winter together. Thank you for sharing your short life with me Ryley, you brightened my world and I am missing you so very much.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've just read this through as it came up as new post. I am in tears, my heart is breaking for you, I'm so sorry. 5 1/2 years just isn't long enough to spend with these beautiful creatures is it, in fact forever isn't long enough. But if Ryley was anything like our Henry you will have had the most wonderful time with him, and him with you. I don't think anything I can say will make you feel better, I have learnt when grieving for a pet that you have to let yourself feel it and the passage of time will help eventually xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to read this - much love to you.
Run free at the rainbow bridge Ryley x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you both x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry that you did not get the spring and sunshine you wanted him to and always so hard to lose them but feels so unfair when they are younger.

Sending you much love xxx


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

I can't tell you how sorry I am. It is so sad. You are getting a lot of advice. Still, it is hard to know what is best or what to do. None of us ever want our dogs to suffer or be uncomfortable. I'm not a young person and have lost several animals during my lifetime. I have always let their comfort be my guide. It always broke my heart when the time came to put one of my pets to sleep. It's a heartbreaking thing to do that must be done. Bless you. I hope your little dog stays happy and comfortable with you for a long time.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I'm sorry for you loss


----------

